# Singaporean heading to NZ!!!



## traveler_s (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to visit NZ on working holiday visa early new year. Am very excited about it. So is hoping to get more info about NZ such as places of interest, etc from here and also get to know new friends.


----------

